# Question about species (common names) to avoid crosses



## lkelly (Dec 20, 2012)

I see a vendor listing: Haplochromis sp. Chromogenys Piebald. I already have Paralabidochromis Chromogynos "Black Piebald" in my tank. Are these the same, or is there a difference?

Thanks.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

This is the problem with the commercial names, when yu see peibald chromogynos or red nyererei , this is just an advertising argument to make yu buy it. A nyererei is always red and the normal form of chromogynos is to be blottched so....
xris


----------



## lkelly (Dec 20, 2012)

Part of my confusion was "Chromogenys" is different from "Chromogynos." It seems that the google search references I found for Chromogenys were usually dating to 2005 and earlier. Perhaps there was a change at some point?


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Taking a quick peek at The Cichlid Room Companion for taxonomic history I see no reference to "Chromogenys" in the list


----------

